# Möglichkeit Online-Streams legal zu speichern



## Geisterjaeger (24. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne Filme zum privaten Gebrauch auf meinem PC speichern, da ich nicht immer online sein kann und mein Maxdome-Account dann nicht nutzen kann.

Gibt es da eine legale Möglichkeit? 

LG


----------



## SpiritualKane (24. September 2015)

Es gibt bislan noch keine legale Möglichkeit Filme von Maxdome und Co. herunterzuladen. Soweit ich weiß arbeiten erste Streamingdienste mit dem Versuch Inhalte auch offline verfügbar zu machen, allerdings nur für die Zeitperiode, für welche du bezahlst und in welcher dein Account auch aktiv ist. Letzteres ließe sich im Falle einer lohsen Speicherung auf dem PC nicht nachvollziehen und käme einem Diebstahl nahe.


----------



## choquibtown (28. September 2015)

Es gibt bislan noch keine legale Möglichkeit Filme von Maxdome und Co. herunterzuladen
 

da muss ich SpiritualKane (leider) widersprechen. Laut §53 UrhG darf man Kopien für den privaten Gebrauch anfertigen. Das gilt auch für Videos aus Streaming Portalen.

 

Ich selbst benutze dafür die Audials Moviebox und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Hier findest du ein paar Infos dazu: http://audials.com/de/anleitung_zur_aufnahme_von_musik_videos_und_filmen_von/maxdome.html

 

und damit wir die Legalitäten auch gleich klären, sind hier die Infos zum rechtlichen Aspekt  http://audials.com/de/audials/unternehmen-audials-ag/rechtliche_hinweise.html


----------



## ZAM (28. September 2015)

choquibtown schrieb:


> da muss ich SpiritualKane (leider) widersprechen. Laut §53 UrhG darf man Kopien für den privaten Gebrauch anfertigen. Das gilt auch für Videos aus Streaming Portalen.


 

Sofern die ihre Inhalte legal anbieten.


----------

